# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  HGH...Mental Side Effects and more...

## LiL Big Man

Boys, be careful ... If you care to...

I have a few friends and myself running GH...Lately I have noticed my pals are getting "Funny".

Hell we look good. Feel Good. Running some Sus 250. 500mg per week.

But, my buddies are getting a little mental, not "roid rage " just not themselves.

This is our 4th kit. GenSci. 3IU per day.8week cycles. We all kinda agree that we have all changed mentally;exp ADD worsened, More Hyper(In a bad way not good), Bouts of depression, Confusion and memory loss, Bodily functions have changed and we all have gone through some facial changes...?

On the other hand. Body Fat 10%. 180lb to 215lb. Growing muscle even in my ears. Strength and over condition superb. Tough trade off...

Fella's, some of your crew musta have had some of these symptoms or are these symptoms expected results of GH. 

Just some feed back Boys...Eh, don't get me wrong the shit worked...Maybe to well...

----------


## Chitown Raider

Thanks for info, I am gonna start my GH cycle next month so I will keep that in mind.

----------


## gym lord

at nearly 3 months on growth, havent really experienced mental sides as far as i can tell ... hmm, maybe i was already messed up mentally, heh heh ...

----------


## Chitown Raider

> at nearly 3 months on growth, havent really experienced mental sides as far as i can tell ... hmm, maybe i was already messed up mentally, heh heh ...


 :LOL:

----------


## Superhuman

I started in December at 4IUs a day an I'm gonna keep going until May (6 Months). I haven't noticed any side effects except for the occasional numbness of my hands, arms, and feet. Everything else is all gravy baby  :Wink:

----------


## jbarkley

I wonder if it has anything to do with your age, I'm assuming based on your profile your early twenties...since your natural production of gh would be quite high and adding exogenous gh to that. My buddies and myself don't have anything like what your talking about, but we're all over 40. Although for us it could just be the start of senility and we don't know any better.

----------


## gym lord

> I started in December at 4IUs a day an I'm gonna keep going until May (6 Months). I haven't noticed any side effects except for the occasional numbness of my hands, arms, and feet. Everything else is all gravy baby


funny thing though ... just this evening ... i ran into a chick i know and havent seen in a month ... first thing she wanted to know, was did i just have botox work done on my face (i aint) ... she was lookin at me kind of strange ... and said yeah, my face looked smoother, and BIGGER, that my cheekbones looked bigger ... then she looked me up and down, and said, boy you look bigger all over ... i've been working out my whole life, so its not like she's never seen me in shape ... anyway, i immediately thought to myself what lil big man said above, about facial changes ... course, i'm on some other stuff too, and could just be puffy from water retention, but she said a couple times that my cheekbones looked bigger ... i dunno ... shoot man, i dont care if i grow frickin horns, i love this shit ... i'm eating more than ever, chicken and brown rice and yams all day long, getting big and staying leaner than ever ...

i get the same physical sides you described, like most everybody else does ... plus i'm still tired alot ... not the kind of tired i was a year ago - old man wore out at 48 - but tired like i used to be when i was a teenager after a football game on friday night when i'd get to bed kind of late and sleep all day saturday until 4 in the afternoon, wake up and feel supercharged ...

----------


## veteran_47

I've been on hgh for almost 2 yrs straight ( I'm 47) along with several cycles of AAS. currently winding down on one right now. I've gone from right around 200lbs ( can't remember the exact weight) to a current 231 @ 8% BF. Now, my history is 34 yrs of weight training and 1 competition back in the early 80's @ 22 yrs old. I've taken many cycles of AAS over the yrs, but have nOT experianced any of what you're describing. However, having said that, I went to try on my hockey skates recently after 15 yrs of not skating, and I couldn't fit into them anymore. now, back when I played a bunch I weighed only about 190 or so, so with 40lbs of extra weight one would expect them NOT to fit. the downside is my entire wardrobe had to be replaced!!

----------


## gym lord

> I've been on hgh for almost 2 yrs straight ( I'm 47) along with several cycles of AAS. currently winding down on one right now. I've gone from right around 200lbs ( can't remember the exact weight) to a current 231 @ 8% BF. Now, my history is 34 yrs of weight training and 1 competition back in the early 80's @ 22 yrs old. I've taken many cycles of AAS over the yrs, but have nOT experianced any of what you're describing. However, having said that, I went to try on my hockey skates recently after 15 yrs of not skating, and I couldn't fit into them anymore. now, back when I played a bunch I weighed only about 190 or so, so with 40lbs of extra weight one would expect them NOT to fit. the downside is my entire wardrobe had to be replaced!!


dude, 230lbs @ 8% BF is the UPSIDE of having to replace your wardrobe ... that's frickin awesome ...

yeah, i aint so sure about facial changes ... i was looking at my face in the mirror this morning and it really doesnt look much different too me (still ugly, heh heh) ... i do think i'm retaining some water (even though i'm taking half an mg of arimidex ed) and my skin is stretched tight ... but it tripped me out last night when the girl i know was saying my face looked smoother and my cheekbones "bigger", after just reading this thread earlier in the day, where somebody mentioned facial changes

----------


## veteran_47

ha ha ha!! yeah, but a wardrobe cost $$!! I'm just winding down on a 12 week cycle of sustanon (250 EOD), deca (800/week) along with 6 ius of hgh since may of 06'. the hgh isn't cycled, always on it. prior to that it was 3 ius from the onset in april 05. I've been using arimidex .50 EOD since my cycle started, the water retention is not very noticable with me. all in all I'm very pleased with my results, don't get me wrong. lol. I've also learned how important the PCT is. never did before. also, I'm 5'9". for those who care.

----------


## ecs44

I didnt know you cycled hgh.I have been on almost a year plus and have no sides except the norm.What would you consider a cycle?

----------


## jbarkley

> I didnt know you cycled hgh.I have been on almost a year plus and have no sides except the norm.What would you consider a cycle?


I don't cycle hgh, I will stay on it indefinitely, at my age I think it acts as a fountain of youth. Cycling at a younger age would probably be a good idea. How old are you now?

----------

